# Breeder's Choice on Cannaseur.com



## Disco94 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking at Black Grape from Breeder's Choice at Cannaseur.com.  Just searched around and couldn't find anything recent on this site.  Anybody bought from the site?  Experiences with Breeder's Choice, Cannaseur.com, or Black Grape strain is much appreciated.  They also claim to have some current stock on Querkle from Subcool.  I would love to get 10 beans of each but don't wanna toss money away so any help is appreciated.


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2009)

yep right here. Breeders choice and hot house flowers are the same breeder(s). I have their double wreck, chocolate haze, and sour fruit #1. They had an issue about a year maybe year and 1/2 ago with not delivering on seeds. It was a back order situation and it took more than a year to fix. But I believe everything is going right now.


----------



## Tater (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I talked to HotHouse himself and those issues are all sorted out.  Cannaseur is a great seed bank and I would highly recommend them, if you have any problems you can jump onto their forums breedbay.co.uk and things will get sorted asap.

Great bunch of people over there, and the Breeders Choice lines cant be beat, especially with the prices they have.  Im pretty sure they have a buy one get one type deal going on at the moment as well so you should get 10 beans for 25 bucks, there prices are actually pissing a lot of people off who sell inferior products for way more money!


----------

